# Seoul capital of S.Korea



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*This thread is LIVE update for major construction of Seoul.
Below ALL photo taken by other(internet). So I have no copyright*





http://blog.paran.com/imck



Center 1 (complete in 2010) located at CBD ▼ Sep/2010 ▼
http://blog.paran.com/imck


IFC Seoul(complete in 2011) located at YEUIDO ▼



IFC Seoul 2/Oct/2010 ▼
http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Dongdaemun Design Plaza(complete in 2012) located at West Seoul ▼* 
http://ddpp.seoul.go.kr/ 




23/Sep/2010 ▼
http://ddpp.seoul.go.kr/ 








6/Oct/2010 ▼


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think its great you want to contribute but I think this thread needs to be moved to the Korean Forum or deleted. The Korean Forum already has the U/C thread for Seoul and in the Cityscapes Forum, there is a Seoul City Life thread that has been very active and has numerous images of Seoul. In the future, lets check first before posting as repetitive threads are not very attractive in a forum. For ultimate Seoul pics, of if you wish to post recent pics, please check out:

*Seoul Citylife*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606633

Thank you


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAMSUNG head office(complete in 2009) located at South-East Seoul ▼ 


Time square plaza (complete in 2009) located at South-West Seoul ▼


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

I lived there for two years and I know Seoul's skyscrapers are spread all over the city- and that's why Seoul doesn't seem to have one significant skyline. 
They have 3~4 big skyscraper clusters in the city. Each of them is about the size of Downtown Toronto, and I think they will merge at some point in the future and create a mega skyline.
This thing is happening in Tokyo as well.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

skyscraper03 said:


> I lived there for two years and I know Seoul's skyscrapers are spread all over the city- and that's why Seoul doesn't seem to have one significant skyline.
> They have 3~4 big skyscraper clusters in the city. Each of them is about the size of Downtown Toronto, and I think they will merge at some point in the future and create a mega skyline.
> This thing is happening in Tokyo as well.


^^ As you know CBD LIMITED BY height zone law which mean can't construct over 150m. According to the korea Cultural Properties Protection Law CBD can not construct huge building.(like paris) So in the CBD There is no skyscraper like Newyork.

Also not only CBD but also SEOUL ALL AREA limited by SUDOGUN-BYOZON-BUB(Seoul capital area regulation law) which mean seoul can not make huge project.

So in seoul didn't allow to make univercity/foreign company/major company ect all limited by regulaion. 
As far as I know only Seoul korea have capital limited regulation(Hongkong/Tokyo/Singgapore have no limited). Very unreasonable regulation.

But sooner or later you can see huge building zone in seoul. 

Dreamhub(youngsan) Dreamhub will be one significant skyline OF SEOUL 
http://www.dreamhub21.com/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Parc 1(complete in 2012) located at Yeidod ▼*
http://www.parc1.com/


*Parc 1 Sep/2010 ▼*
 






*Please watch Left side. IFC SEOUL ▼*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Myongdong ▼ [/B][/B]
http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Guys, I know that this section is international section.

So please allow me to say in Korean to thread starter, inno4321, just for a moment. I am deeply sorry. 

inno4321님,
Brianmoon85님 말씀대로 이미 Seoul city life라는 mossoda님이 만드신 thread가 있는데 비슷 비슷한 사진들을 또 따로 thread를 만드시는 건 별로 좋지 않는 것 같습니다. Seoul city life도 포스트하는 사람말고 가끔식 외국인들이 코멘트 하고는 곧 뒷장으로 사라지는데 꼭 비슷 비슷한 thread를 만들어 외국인들에게 식상한 느낌을 줄 필요가 있을까요? 님의 정열은 충분히 감사하고 이해가 가지만 다른 도시라면 몰라도 서울 하나로 비슷비슷한 thread는 안만들었으면 좋겠습니다.

그리고 맨위에 간단히 인터넷에서 퍼왔다고 했는데 여기 포럼 규칙에서는 사진을 포스트할때는 꼭 출처를 밝혀여야 합니다. 인터넷에서 퍼왔다면 어떤 사이트에서 사진을 가져왔는지를 밝히셔야 합니다. 맨위에 고정되어 있는 규칙을 꼭 읽어보세요!

Please credit your photos if you post them in the Cityscapes/Skylines section. 
이런 내용의 경고가 있는 규칙을 자세히 설명해 줄 것입니다.


----------



## mccol (Sep 11, 2009)

brianmoon85 said:


> I think its great you want to contribute but I think this thread needs to be moved to the Korean Forum or deleted. The Korean Forum already has the U/C thread for Seoul and in the Cityscapes Forum, there is a Seoul City Life thread that has been very active and has numerous images of Seoul. In the future, lets check first before posting as repetitive threads are not very attractive in a forum. For ultimate Seoul pics, of if you wish to post recent pics, please check out:
> 
> *Seoul Citylife*
> 
> ...


You are right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely very nice photos from Seoul inno...  well done


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Absolutely very nice photos from Seoul inno...  well done


^^ Appreciate Dear christos-greece :lol:


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


inno4321 said:


> As far as I know only Seoul korea have capital limited regulation(Hongkong/Tokyo/Singgapore have no limited). Very unreasonable regulation.
> 
> http://www.dreamhub21.com/


As far as I know, Tokyo also has building height restriction.
It's because Haneda International Airport(羽田空港/ 東京国際空港) is very close to their downtowns. 

And I think the height restriction in Seoul's CBD is reasonable because there are very old and historic palaces and some architecture around there. Personally, I think they shouldn't have built their CBD in the Jung-ku/Jongro(鍾路區) Area. 
Seoul has other two large downtowns in Yeoido(汝矣島) and Gangnam(江南) area, which actually have nicer geography with more space and without obstacles. So I think it would make more sense if they build 600m+ there.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

63 Building(complete in 1985) located at Yeidod ▼
http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers?t__nil_cafemy=item


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*IFC Seoul(complete in 2011) located at YEUIDO ▼ 07/oct/2010*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Parc 1(complete in 2012) located at Yeidod ▼* 07/oct/2010
http://www.parc1.com/


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

inno4321님

제발 이미 많이 발전되있고 예전부터 있던 Seoul City Life Thread 에 contribute 해주셨으면 감사하겠습니다. Repetitive Post 별로 attractive하지 않습니다. 다시 한번 정중히 부탁드립니다.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*YEUIDO ▼ 14/oct/2010 *
http://blog.paran.com/imck


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have any renderings of the Parc1?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Reply to Dear chris
Renderings from Parc 1 homepage(http://www.parc1.com/)
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those renderings are really awesome


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Great pics, can't wait to visit Seoul.

Lotte tower looks like a mixture of 2IFC and The Shard, or it's just me?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Ekumenopolis said:


> Great pics, can't wait to visit Seoul.
> 
> Lotte tower looks like a mixture of 2IFC and The Shard, or it's just me?


Lotte tower was designed by KPF, taking inspiration from traditional Korean art forms, especially historic Korean arts of ceramics, porcelain, and calligraphy.

source : KPFhttp://www.kpf.com/project.asp?R=2&ID=138


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Seoul......


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Seoul City Hall(complete in 2012) located at CBD ▼* http://rontie.blog.me/150095510385

*
Before construction▼
*
*Now during construction▼*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*▼ 28/nov/2010 Lotte super tower(complete in 2015)(south-east seoul) 555m 123flo * source : http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/7612

*▼ Capture from KPF*


----------



## LuckyFace (Apr 9, 2010)

Seoul is South Korean New York


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

LuckyFace said:


> Seoul is South Korean New York


Why LuckyFace was banned here?
He will be with unlucky face for sure. hno:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

▼Floating Island-Han river(complete in 2011) 
source : http://www.flossom.co.kr/2







*▼ 12/Dec/2010 source : http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/914O/5060 *


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing Seoul. A lot has changed over the past 3 years since I have been there! Can't wait to go back


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

▼CENTER 1(complete in 2010) CBD SEOUL source : DCINSIDE도시갤


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

I must visit Seoul someday. Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Seoul is really awesome and very nice


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

My favorite
Massive and ominous 
A good landmark if one is lost in downtown in Seoul.
Iconic
I woould better if it were taller with 99 floors, not 33 foolrs.

from korean forum on SCC


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*12/dec/2010 Lotte super tower(complete in 2015)(south-east seoul) 555m 123flo!!!!
Complete 2015▼ * source : daum cafe skyscrapper


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Persi said:


> I must visit Seoul someday. Beautiful!


^^ Anytime welcome.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Dongdaemun Design Plaza(complete in 2012) located at West Seoul ▼ 
http://ddpp.seoul.go.kr/ *



source : http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers
http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=014&aid=0002387824

*jan/2011 ▼*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Lotte super tower(south-east seoul complet in 2015)*



*▼ Dec/2010 source : http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Seoul City Hall(complete in 2012) located at CBD *





▼ 28/jan/2011 source : http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers 푸른하늘


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*plaza hotel in front of cityhall*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great photos, Inno!!!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks aljuarez ^^
Yeuido of SEOUL New walking bridge 14.Apr.2011▼



SOURCE : http://photohistory.tistory.com/category/
SEOUL SQUARE BUILDING 10.FEB.2011▼


SOURCE : http://blog.daum.net/cmg6058/180
63 building sky, Night view Yeuido of SEOUL 11.jun.2010▼

SOURCE : http://blog.naver.com/ysoh77?Redirect=Log&logNo=60110863478
GT Tower, Gangnam of SEOUL 6.apr.2011▼



SOURCE : http://blog.naver.com/karcherblog?Redirect=Log&logNo=40126763300


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Is Seoul an earthquake area?


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

aljuarez said:


> Is Seoul an earthquake area?


no, but possible. But Korea is not on the fault zone whereas Japan lies right on the fault


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sae-Bit-Dung-dung Island of SEOUL U/C partly open 21.May.2011▼





SOURCE : http://lst1000.blog.me/70109251153


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Seoul City Hall 8.may.2011▼* 










[/URL



SOURCE : http://blog.naver.com/ieman337?Redirect=Log&logNo=10108583932

Flickr에서 Emmanuel Dyan님의 Seoul, South Korea
Seoul city hall(beside tree) 10.may.2011


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

changduckgung and JongMyo will Connected with ECO-Bridge ▼

*Upper changduckgung. Lower JongMyo*

SOURCE : http://map.naver.com/ 
▼U/C 2011~2013 

SOURCE : http://blog.naver.com/ohsehoon4u


Flickr에서 hardboil님의 창덕궁 존덕정 근처
^^ changduckgung(World Heritage) of Seoul 
http://www.cdg.go.kr/main/main.htm


Flickr에서 consnam님의 DSCN0067
^^ JongMyo of Seoul 
http://jm.cha.go.kr/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Fortress Restoration Project of Seoul U/C period from 2011 to 2014▼



SOURCE : http://cafe.naver.com/kim950621.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=1168&
Seoul's Fortress Restoration : 18.627km(complete restoration 13.5km, partly restoration 5.127km )^^ 


Flickr에서 Akira_Kami님의 IMG_3748 
South Korea's National Treasures No,1 Sungnyemun burns down in Seoul(feb.2008). 
Now during restoration▼ 
SOURCE : http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=108&oid=091&aid=0001952449

SOURCE : http://map.naver.com/ 
▼U/C 2011~2014 


SOURCE :http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=001&aid=0005068250

Seoul will born again as "Fortress City" in 2014


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Kimpo airport skypark mall of SEOUL U/C Completion in 2011▼
http://www.airport.co.kr/doc/gimpo/

SOURCE :http://omhbpbp.blog.me/125225262

Jun.2009▼


SOURCE :http://cafe.naver.com/bestrealty.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=14104&
Feb.2011▼



SOURCE :http://cafe.naver.com/bestrealty/24574

May.2011▼

http://media.daum.net/economic/estate/view.html?cateid=100019&newsid=20110524183324293&p=ked


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SOURCE http://blog.paran.com/imck


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Federation of korea indusries building completion in 2013 located at YEUIDO of Seoul ▼ *








By sdsgfwe at 2010-10-16
*15.may.2011▼ *


SOURCE :http://blog.paran.com/bmilslife
*YEUIDO of Seoul▼ *

SOURCE :http://blog.paran.com/bmilslife


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Korea history museum of SEOUL U/C Completion in 2012▼


SOURCE:http://www.newscj.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=60655
?.2011▼


SOURCE:http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=255014&page=1&bbs=


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

IFC SEOUL U/C ?.MAY.2011▼









http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/10397

http://cafe.naver.com/chindo.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=4089&
?.MAY.2011▼

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/7881


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

DDP SEOUL U/C 25.MAY.2011▼



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/7887


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

DDP SEOUL 24 HOURS LIVE CAM!!!
http://www.ddppark.or.kr/plaza2/situation.jsp


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

samsung head office of seoul

SOURCE:http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/IOul/326
yeuido of seoul

SOURCE:http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=256699&page=2&bbs=


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics on # 87, especially pic # 4.....:cheers:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Linguine said:


> Beautiful pics on # 87, especially pic # 4.....:cheers:


^^ That is changduck palace located at CBD of Seoul :lol:


http://blog.naver.com/skyfocus?Redirect=Log&logNo=60123161211


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/07/19/2011071902545.html?news_top


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://cafe.naver.com/happystreet.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=4615&
앤드뮬미스터 서울 
Architects: Minsuk CHo + Kisu Park
Design Team: Mass Studies


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Seoul really is nice city capital


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by David


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Seoul really is nice city capital


^^:lol: I also like BAKU city. thanks






http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=279935&page=1&bbs=
Guro district of SEOUL(South seoul)
D-CUBE CITY COMPLETEION


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=280313&page=1&bbs=


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Marvelous photos from Seoul....:cheers2:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Linguine said:


> Marvelous photos from Seoul....:cheers2:


^^:lol:



http://blog.paran.com/imck?p_eye=blog^hom^lst^blo^bloglist


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow!! amazing aerial views!! Seoul is enormous!!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

AirGranada said:


> Wow!! amazing aerial views!! Seoul is enormous!!


^^ yeap very wide and crowded:lol:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good projects going on.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=288439&page=1&bbs=
SAMSUNG Headquarter office in seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=310989&page=2&bbs=


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=319713&page=1&bbs=




http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=319711&page=1&bbs=


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive aerial and skyline shots from Seoul....kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

beautiful photos! 
Is the cable car below (post #103) in the city?


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Keep those pictures coming! :banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

aljuarez said:


> beautiful photos!
> Is the cable car below (post #103) in the city?


^^ No......Cable car only in Namsan(namsan tower) mountains in seoul.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=331203&page=3&bbs=


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=immovables&no=442253&page=1&bbs=


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

Great!Nice picture~~~~


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

vitaniya said:


> Great!Nice picture~~~~


^^thanks


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=356534&page=3&bbs=


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=city&no=363039&page=2&bbs=


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Seoul Skyline by fuckyouwong, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Seoul photos....:cheers:


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Skyline of Yeoeui-do*


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

hi nice for seoul,wish i can to there soon,,,f


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Skyline - leider etwas bewölkt an dem Tag by Philip Zumbraegel, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Eunpyeong new town*

*Eunpyeong new town is the representative town for ordinary people(low-imcomer)'s living*


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Eunpyeong new town*


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Eunpyeong New Town looks amazing, considering it's not even an exclusive area of Seoul. Looks like these type of apartments belong like in Cheongdamdong or Apgujeong in Gangnam District


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

survey result exhibition of President election


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning skyline....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Miniature Gangnam by Roy Cheung Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gangnam at night, Seoul, South Korea by TieNTi, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Hana academy(high school)*

Introduction: http://youtu.be/7o_4Fe2NNXQ


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunset by Kangheewan, on Flickr


Seoul by Kangheewan, on Flickr


Night Run by Kangheewan, on Flickr


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Seoul is a nice city!! I like it


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the green of the parks and those fabulous mountains


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

impressive!


----------



## kreyzie (Aug 7, 2013)

pic removed


----------



## kreyzie (Aug 7, 2013)

pic removed


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

Eunpyeong New Town looks so drab. These places seem to be popping up all over the suburbs of Seoul. 

And considering there's a Lotte Castle there, I definitely wouldn't consider it be "lower income." Looks fairly expensive. 

The skyline photos look great, though.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

IFC seoul in YEIDO


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
CBD


----------

